# Accecare



## sabrinita85

"Il mio cuore era *accecato *da te"

Una traduzione elegante per _accecare_, che non sia _cegar_, sapreste dirmela?

Grazie


----------



## NoOrK

*Maravillado*...buff, es que realmente cuesta. Si fuera yo, daría "ciego" como válida, ya que es bastante formal, frases como:

"Estoy loco por este amor de ciegos"

"Estoy ciego, pero se donde está mi estrella"

Cosa ne dici?

Vediamo se cualqun'altro dice di più.

Ciaoo!_


----------



## Schenker

Estos son algunos sinónimos de "cegar" que podrían servir en el contexto que pusiste: *deslumbrar, alucinar, encandilar*.
Espero sirvan.


----------



## NoOrK

Sì, credo che sirvono 

Bella aportazione !


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Así que podría decir: 
"mi corazón estaba *deslumbrado/alucinado/ encandilado *por ti" ?


----------



## xeneize

Yo pondría _encandilado_..._Alucinado_, en este caso, no lo pondría.
A ver si me ocurre alguna cosa más...


----------



## NoOrK

He estado pensando...que tal os parece...*Enloquecido* por ti:

Creo que es de las mejores que suena. Cosa ne dite ?


----------



## sabrinita85

Por ahora gracias a todos ...

¿y que os parece de "mi corazón estaba ciego por ti"?


PD= si, tb enloquecido no está nada mal!


----------



## traduttrice

Yo creo que la palabra más acertada sería "ENCEGUECIDO": _"Mi corazón estaba *enceguecido *por ti"_


----------



## sabrinita85

Ojú, no conocía esta palabra. Me parece que encaja bien.

Muchas gracias Traduttrice!


----------



## Schenker

"Enceguecer" es una _variante_ (no sé si es el término correcto) de "cegar"...


----------



## NoOrK

Si pero, buff, enceguecer,,,es realmente casi imposible de encontrar en textos.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, se puede decir también así: estaba ciego por tí...
Yo no había puesto _enceguecer_ porque era una variante de cegar, y Sabri preguntó por otras formas...En Argentina, de todas maneras, _enceguecer_ es lo más común, pero en España me parece que se use muy poco.
Chau


----------



## reys

Hola Sabrinita! Pensando en un término más metáforico, que te parece:

_"Mi corazón estaba/quedó *obnubilado* por tí"_ ?

Espero te sea útil.

Saludos!


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias Reyes,
me gusta tu propuesta!


----------



## reys

sabrinita85 said:


> Gracias Reyes,
> me gusta tu propuesta!



Figurati, Sabrinita!


----------



## Neuromante

Penso funzioni _Encandilado_
_Obnubilado _ha un senso molto diverso e li altri... più o meno.


----------



## sabrinita85

Gracias por tu aportación Neuro!


----------



## Cristina.

¿Qué tal ofuscado (#1)?
Yo descarto por completo alucinado y enloquecido. 
Enceguecer nunca lo he oído. #2-> ofuscar el entendimiento


----------



## xeneize

Ya...por eso dije que en España no es común, aunque sí lo encontré en literatura.
En Argentina es el verbo común, en cambio.
Yo también descartaría _alucinado_ y _enloquecido_, en este contexto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, ya tengo material suficiente pa elegir. 

Aciah


----------



## reys

Neuromante said:


> Penso funzioni _Encandilado_
> _Obnubilado _ha un senso molto diverso e li altri... più o meno.



Ciao Neuromante! Perciò ho detto "más metáforico". La RAE la define anche come "_enturbiar la visión_" e m'immagino che questo è certamente il senso che cerca Sabrinita. Che ne pensi?

Tra parentesi, penso anche che "Encandilado" va bene. 

Ci vendiamo!


----------

